# 0 nitrates



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Since funds are basically non existent for me right now, my fix for my 0 nitrate problem is a dozen feeder goldfish so I can have some extra stock in the tank making nitrates. And when they get larger or I have funds for more proper stock, I can give them to my inlaws for their indoor pond.

not the best solution, but it's what I can do right now


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Feeder goldfish are usually not properly cared for before they get to you and can harbor diseases more commonly than other fish. I'd suggest going with a group of Zebra Danios. They're usually a dollar each and they eat like horses.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

What's your tank like right now, and why do you need more nitrates?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

You can always get a trio of guppies and before you know it you'll end up with 100+ of them and plenty of nitrates to take care of


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

nitrates have been stuck at 0 and the plants aren't at their best for quite a while, heavily planted 90 gallon, my normal stock is low, lost a few fish here and there the past several months. Even before I sometimes got 0 nitrates, especially when I did co2. I dose ferts but that hasn't been doing the trick, needed some nitrates and goldfish should be a nice nitrate factory and only cost a little over 2 bucks.

I left the bag in the tank for quite a while for temp adjustment and just released them, the lone tiger barb is having fun chasing them.

As I said, it is not the best solution, but the only one in my current budget


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree with the feeder goldfish pretty likely introducing diesease into your tank, but since you put them in already, it's likely too late in that regard now. I would at least treat the whole tank as a preventative measure with a broad spectrum anti-parasite/anti-bacteria medication like Seachem's ParaGuard. Also, since many goldfish have an appetite for plants you might find that they will end up eating/destroying your plants. I think you have been better off going the guppy route.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry if I missed it in an earlier post.
Are you supplementing Nitrates & still reading "0", have you verified your test kit is good.
How much Nitrate are you adding if any? How long after are you reading"0"
again my apologies if I missed this before.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> nitrates have been stuck at 0 and the plants aren't at their best for quite a while, heavily planted 90 gallon, my normal stock is low, lost a few fish here and there the past several months. Even before I sometimes got 0 nitrates, especially when I did co2. I dose ferts but that hasn't been doing the trick, needed some nitrates and goldfish should be a nice nitrate factory and only cost a little over 2 bucks.
> 
> I left the bag in the tank for quite a while for temp adjustment and just released them, the lone tiger barb is having fun chasing them.
> 
> As I said, it is not the best solution, but the only one in my current budget


I can't say I agree with this approach. Feeder goldfish are likely full of diseases, plus goldfish are known to eat plants.

There are quite a few inexpensive options. Jobe fertilizer sticks, for example. Just stick them deep into the substrate and they will release slowly enough that it won't spike ammonia.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

charlie1 said:


> Sorry if I missed it in an earlier post.
> Are you supplementing Nitrates & still reading "0", have you verified your test kit is good.
> How much Nitrate are you adding if any? How long after are you reading"0"
> again my apologies if I missed this before.


+1 I would check if you test kit is expired or not. If funds are that low, I would take your water to pet smart or big Al's and asked them to test it for free.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

my test kit is good, its just this tank is very planted and low stock and pretty good lighting, dual t5ho.

I am unable to find potassium nitrate locally here in Kingston, I tried the aquaponics shop.

I finally have a timer for a few of my tank lights, that should help keep things more consistent for me now.

the tiger barb is having fun chasing the goldfish at least. Its funny that you can find the odd feeder fish that looks really good, got a couple interesting ones in the batch.

Not too worried about them eating plants, the fish are small and its a large tank full of plants, any little bits they do eat I won't even notice. And once they do get big, I have a new home for them.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Just tested my nitrates and they are now 10 to 20. two of the dozen little feeder goldfish died in the first two days.

Tomorrow I plan to remove some extra plants and I'll have to do a 50 percent water change due to the gases released. I hope to get DIY co2 going on this tank again tomorrow also.

With luck, in a week or two the plants will look better. The nitrates jumped up quite fast, so I'll have to keep a close eye on that so it doesn't get too high.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Why don't you get the goldfish out of there. They've only been in a couple of days and any diseases they have might not have had time to spread. Pick up something healthy instead. A group of Zebra Danios would be a better choice, and more exciting to watch.


----------

